# 5 Babies now!! and Pic!



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

I looked in the nest box while mom and dad was eating and there is now 5 babies!!!
I am so glad I trusted my inner feelings and left them eggs.
They are all strong, bobbing them little heads at times. So cute.
here is a updated pic along with names and ages!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow. Gratz on all the babies.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwww look at the little balls of fluff and skin!!! They are adorable!!! Can't wait to see them growing feathers and becoming little birdies!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

So many bubs!!


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Update.
The 2 older ones eyes are starting too open!
they are sooo cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Super cute babies  and cute names


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks =]
I love eggbert its funny.
heres a updated pic


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

awww that is so cute


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless them  they look soo cute


----------

